# Looking for particular kind of theme



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

...a theme which could stand as example of contemporary, avant-garde stuff. It's difficult to find because in these works you can hardly distinguish any theme but I guess there are some in which it is possible.

I would like to find such theme making impression of totally pointless, unmelodic musical phrase, as lenghty as most of common practice period themes. It would be nice if it would come from work by composer whose name is regarded as synonym of modern music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The opening 11 or 12 notes of Varese's _Arcanum_? They reappear (sort of) throughout the piece. But I guess that's not entirely unmelodic.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, I would say it makes too much sense.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Create an absolutely random note-row, that can be pretty pointless.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

If the criteria is "pointless", don't expect any piece to be mentioned by someone who understands or cares about modern music.


----------



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

Penderecki's Luke Passion? or parts of?
such as the opening movement ('O Crux') which is fairly dramatic.. or the 'Deus Meus' which has a recurring motif and is highly cool.. or the Stabat Mater or Miserere?

That's my suggestion anyway  or Berio Sinfonia 3rd mov? or is that not appropriate because of its' Mahlerian basis?


----------



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

FrankieP said:


> because of its' Mahlerian basis?


oh gosh, sorry for my appallingly misplaced apostrophe!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> If the criteria is "pointless", don't expect any piece to be mentioned by someone who understands or cares about modern music.


I belive even those who care about modern stuff could think of many composers or even whole styles modernity of which seems pointless to them.



> Create an absolutely random note-row, that can be pretty pointless.


It doesn't make it, it must come from well known composer's work.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

from 0:17 is the closest thing I can think of.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

If you make a study of the speech patterns on certain threads on this forum, like Janacek, subject them to a kind of spectral analysis & then weave them together in a Bachian counterpoint, you may get what you are asking for. Some good threads to start on using this technique are eg. the "what is the point of atonal music" thread (which I admit have added to in terms of much unneeded & wasteful hot air), the "music that makes you think am I being trolled" thread as well as quite a few sundry other threads, eg. "Mozart - God or Garbage?" In the case of the latter application of stochastic algorithms, a la Xenakis, to the poll results may also yield some "totally pointless, unmelodic musical phrase." :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Pointless? How would you define pointless when it comes to music?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

violadude said:


> Pointless? How would you define pointless when it comes to music?


An musical equivalent of:

skytbvg9gf536v35cvfgg5


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> An musical equivalent of:
> 
> *sky*tbvg9gf536v35cvfgg5


Hey! Maybe seemingly random letters (and notes) aren't so random afterwards!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

This sounds pretty random to me:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dude's kinda gone...


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

